# Top 50 cubers, according to a non-cuber.



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2011)

Over the past 8 months that I've known my girlfriend, she's heard some names in stories and such, and I was interested in how many of these names/descriptions stuck.

Feel honored if you're one of the bunch. 

So here's the list that came forth.

Try for yourself,
ask your girlfriend/boyfriend/spouse/other non-cuber friend to compose a list of cubers that they know of.

statue


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2011)

Great, I'm famous for sounding like pokemon. Oh well, at least I'm not the last on her list.

Edit: lol Feliks comment


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 22, 2011)

I find it pretty impressive that anyone could remember all that. I probably couldn't name 50 non-cubers.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 22, 2011)

Compiling my sister's list. Will post late tonight.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 22, 2011)

ack.

she only knows me because she's seen me naked D:


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 22, 2011)

My list.

1. Faz, that WR guy.

The end.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> ack.
> 
> she only knows me because she's seen me naked D:


 "No, I remember him because he's cute!"

Stefan:
Haha!


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 22, 2011)

d'aww >


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 22, 2011)

There were several Canadians on that list, yet I'm the only one she recognized only for being Canadian?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> There were several Canadians on that list, yet I'm the only one she recognized only for being Canadian?


 Apparently she remembers you for "Totoro" better, because I referenced the fact that you have a Totoro backpack or something..and she wants it.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 22, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Apparently she remembers you for "Totoro" better, because I referenced the fact that you have a Totoro backpack or something..and she wants it.


 I'll bring it to Nats, but she can't have it. :3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome, I'm on there.

#11 :3.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm confused. So am I sexy or not?


----------



## Forte (Jul 23, 2011)

lololol who the heck is "juggles like swords and fire and knives"


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sky idk hand thingy lol.

cooldayr? if so, Sky Zangas.


----------



## Meep (Jul 23, 2011)

lolol @ Wonie's description


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 5, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Compiling my sister's list. Will post late tonight.


 
Are you almost done?


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 5, 2011)

Ernie:
"World record!"

EDIT: And a big bump... he already said her list was something like:
Faz: WR dude
and that was it...


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 5, 2011)

OHYEAH.. maybe description can change at nationals


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 5, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Are you almost done?


 
Haha, oh yeah, totally forgot about this. We started it and she never finished it and she probably won't. Sorry.


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2011)

Olook me and Emily are speshul <3


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lawl, she knows me but theres no reason why xD


----------

